# My Hand Tool Journey



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*The Journey Begins*

stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.

As I've stated before, I grew up working in my Dad's shutter shop in the mid 60's. No, I'm really not that old, I just started very, very early. My first experience with hand tools wasn't all that great. While Dad had a lot of great qualities, the use of hand tools was not one of them. When we went to install shutters, we often used a block plane. It was a Stanely, and probably could have been a good tool, if sharpened and set up right.--It wasn't! The good news is, we used all pine at that time for our shutters, so it wasn't too difficult. Dad would occasionally take out the iron and sharpen it on a course stone on the bench grinder. Wow, I cringe now thinking of that!!!! We also used a chisel for some pretty rough work-same sharpening technique. That was pretty much the extent of my use of hand tools of any kind.

Now, fast forward about 34 years or so. I started getting the Bridge City Toolworks catalog. I loved just looking at all the cool stuff, so it was just a matter of time before I took the plunge and began to buy layout tools. At one time I bought what I believe they called "The Works" , which was all the layout tools they had made, up until that time. You have to understand, the constuction business here actually used to pay pretty well-not so much anymore. A few years later, Bridge City came out with their block plane. Of course I was already hooked because of the fantastic tools I already owned, so it wasn't difficult for me to justify the cost of this plane. I was not dissapointed. Wow, doesn't begin to describe this plane. Thus, my hand tool journey began with a bang, and hasn't stopped since. Slowed down some-Like most of you the economy is killing me too.

Yes, I've already read tons of comments in the past on the "ridiculouly high" price for any tool of this quality, but it's usually coming from those who have never used them. At 20 years old, I had no clue what a well tuned plane was like, and I sure didn't know the difference in quality between brands.This blog is based on my personal experience using them. Not all my hand tools are high-dollar tools. My point of this blog is to explain my own journey into the world of hand tools. To do this, I will share my own tool collection with all of you, and how I use them in my work. Yes, I do use them-all the time. Hand tools have become a very valuable part of my woodworking, and my use, as well as my passion continues to grow as my skills improve.

To begin with, I want to share my collection with you. Then, in the sessions to follow, I will attempt to share how these tools benefit my work.

Here they are-Well, most of them anyway--Enjoy!
































































































































I do hope you come back for the other sessions. Maybe you can pick up something here, just like I do reading your blogs.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'm drooling. Some really nice tools you have there. Know what you mean about BCTW though.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


I'm coming along for the ride (knowledge). I only have a few hand tools and probably will not get many more due to physical restrictions But knowing about the and how there are used is still a valuable part of my education that I look forward to expanding. It appears that we share an appreciation for European steel.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Nice collection of hand tools.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


yes..i love beautiful hand tools..and i too have physical limitaions..but i do enjoy seeing others and there talents expand..i look forward to this and learning what you put out kent..thanks for sharing


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Kent a nice collection. Have any of your kids left any out laying in the sand box.

It's not a pleasent experience.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Karson, If they had done that, they wouldn't be my kids anymore. Or they might be dead-Justifiable homicide right?
Actually, my kids were pretty much grown before I got most of these. How else do you think I could afford that stuff?


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


I am certainly looking forward to reading all you have to share on the topic.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Very impressive. Not done getting my shop up to speed yet, but when I get into my hobby projects, sometime this winter I hope, I will be wanting hand tools.

I've favorited your blog and will watch closely. Thanks for accepting Mike's challenge, I for one will appreciate what you have to say…...........


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


That's quite a collection!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Kent you know how to have fun man that's quit a collection of must have hand tools and I bet those are the one's just laying around on the workbench.LOL…Blkcherry


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed the tour!

I've been working one a similar blog of my own: Hand Tool Journey

...I'm right there with ya.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Like music to my eyes! I can just hear the sound of those sharp instruments shaving fine wood. I'll agree that sharpening is the other side to a sharp blade, Thanks for showing your awesome collection!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Kent very nice tool collection, look forward to the rest of the series. Good start.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Very, very nice. I think I am going to have to get a second job to add some these to my shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Kent: The next time I come down to Lubbock I want to come see your shop and pillfer some of those tools!lol. I'll come by the store first, check to see if you're there, and then go swipe a couple!! lol lol.
Very nice collection. I know you're proud of them-I would be.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Kent… I see you have some very nice ways of making sawdust.. I for one will be reading all episodes as they appear.


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


excellent collection Kent. As you know, im a newby. For some reason i am being drawn to hand tools. Bad thing is i dont know how to use most of them, the good news is you should be making a lot of money off my tool lust. A good solid and functional work bench is 4th on my project list right now. If i ever get there i will most definately be investing more time, study, and money in this area. Thanks for the post, i think your blog on this topic is going to be beneficial to me.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


Hey RKW: I just looked at your profile and seen you live in Levelland, Tx. I went to school at South Plains College for 4 years, and lived there also while in school. That's where I met my wife 33 years ago. Originally from Lubbock. The louzy dirt blows so bad there. After graduateing, moved to Memphis, Tn, and on to Arkansas. Got kinfolks in Abernathy and Symer. Small world, ain't it? Good luck in woodworking. Rick.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


That is one fine collection of hand tools. Wish I had a few of them myself…...............LOL


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


A wonderful collection of hand tools Kent. Like the others, I am really looking forward to your blog series on using them. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

KentS said:


> *The Journey Begins*
> 
> stefang offered a challenge the other day for us to create a blog on hand tool use. That was good timing, because it's been on my mind for some time now. This will be a series in several parts-I don't yet know how many. If you are lucky, I will have the sense to know when to quit. If not-Well, I suppose you may stop reading and go do something worthwhile-Like work in your shop. I hope you stick around.
> 
> ...


some nice loking tools Drool ups sorry can`t wait to heare who makes them and to see them i action

Dennis


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*Hand Plane Use*

In part one of this series I showed you many of the hand tools I have accumulated over the years. I guess having fantastic tools doesn't mean much if you never use them. To be honest, I owned several of mine long before I really knew how to properly tune-up, sharpen, or use them. I guess having my Bridge City planes kinda of spoiled me, because they were so good from the box, I needed no skill to set them up or sharpen them. Then I bought a Leigh-Nielson low angle block plane. It too needed no work to get it going. Still, I didn't really use these planes much. Sure, I appreciated the quality, and often admired the tools, but as far as work was concerned, they weren't much value to me. I guess at that point I was more of a collector. I don't know that there is anything wrong with that, but I've always been more of a doer, so this didn't fit me too well. After opening our tool store in April of 2007, I found I had much more time to spend online. Now that's not exactly a good thing because I would love to have customers in constantly, but being a new business, that didn't happen. It turned out to be a good thing though, in that I could learn lots of new things that I didn't have time for before. I have received Fine Woodworking for years, so when I got the invitation to sign up for access to the website, I jumped on it. I began to watch their videos on hand tool use, especially hand planes. With a growing interest, I started applying what I learned. I pulled out all my own old cheap planes and began to work on them. I thought it was satisfying to use my quality planes, but wow, what a rush it can be to take a piece of junk and make it cut like it should. My biggest thrill was probably taking an antique moulding plane, Set it up and actually make a piece of moulding with it.

























OK, I'm late getting home so I will continue this tomorrow. Hopefully, I have peeked you interest. Next time I would like to show how I have tuned up this plane, as well as other wooden hand planes. It totally fasinates me how so many wonderful woodworking projects were done for centurys with only minimal hand tools like these. How spoiled we are.

I hope you will stay with me as I share my journey with you.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Hand Plane Use*
> 
> In part one of this series I showed you many of the hand tools I have accumulated over the years. I guess having fantastic tools doesn't mean much if you never use them. To be honest, I owned several of mine long before I really knew how to properly tune-up, sharpen, or use them. I guess having my Bridge City planes kinda of spoiled me, because they were so good from the box, I needed no skill to set them up or sharpen them. Then I bought a Leigh-Nielson low angle block plane. It too needed no work to get it going. Still, I didn't really use these planes much. Sure, I appreciated the quality, and often admired the tools, but as far as work was concerned, they weren't much value to me. I guess at that point I was more of a collector. I don't know that there is anything wrong with that, but I've always been more of a doer, so this didn't fit me too well. After opening our tool store in April of 2007, I found I had much more time to spend online. Now that's not exactly a good thing because I would love to have customers in constantly, but being a new business, that didn't happen. It turned out to be a good thing though, in that I could learn lots of new things that I didn't have time for before. I have received Fine Woodworking for years, so when I got the invitation to sign up for access to the website, I jumped on it. I began to watch their videos on hand tool use, especially hand planes. With a growing interest, I started applying what I learned. I pulled out all my own old cheap planes and began to work on them. I thought it was satisfying to use my quality planes, but wow, what a rush it can be to take a piece of junk and make it cut like it should. My biggest thrill was probably taking an antique moulding plane, Set it up and actually make a piece of moulding with it.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about collecting and not using… thats great for some people but not for me. I have been collecting hand tools for a couple of years but the transition to using them has been slow.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Hand Plane Use*
> 
> In part one of this series I showed you many of the hand tools I have accumulated over the years. I guess having fantastic tools doesn't mean much if you never use them. To be honest, I owned several of mine long before I really knew how to properly tune-up, sharpen, or use them. I guess having my Bridge City planes kinda of spoiled me, because they were so good from the box, I needed no skill to set them up or sharpen them. Then I bought a Leigh-Nielson low angle block plane. It too needed no work to get it going. Still, I didn't really use these planes much. Sure, I appreciated the quality, and often admired the tools, but as far as work was concerned, they weren't much value to me. I guess at that point I was more of a collector. I don't know that there is anything wrong with that, but I've always been more of a doer, so this didn't fit me too well. After opening our tool store in April of 2007, I found I had much more time to spend online. Now that's not exactly a good thing because I would love to have customers in constantly, but being a new business, that didn't happen. It turned out to be a good thing though, in that I could learn lots of new things that I didn't have time for before. I have received Fine Woodworking for years, so when I got the invitation to sign up for access to the website, I jumped on it. I began to watch their videos on hand tool use, especially hand planes. With a growing interest, I started applying what I learned. I pulled out all my own old cheap planes and began to work on them. I thought it was satisfying to use my quality planes, but wow, what a rush it can be to take a piece of junk and make it cut like it should. My biggest thrill was probably taking an antique moulding plane, Set it up and actually make a piece of moulding with it.
> 
> ...


Nice plane… nice pattern…


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Hand Plane Use*
> 
> In part one of this series I showed you many of the hand tools I have accumulated over the years. I guess having fantastic tools doesn't mean much if you never use them. To be honest, I owned several of mine long before I really knew how to properly tune-up, sharpen, or use them. I guess having my Bridge City planes kinda of spoiled me, because they were so good from the box, I needed no skill to set them up or sharpen them. Then I bought a Leigh-Nielson low angle block plane. It too needed no work to get it going. Still, I didn't really use these planes much. Sure, I appreciated the quality, and often admired the tools, but as far as work was concerned, they weren't much value to me. I guess at that point I was more of a collector. I don't know that there is anything wrong with that, but I've always been more of a doer, so this didn't fit me too well. After opening our tool store in April of 2007, I found I had much more time to spend online. Now that's not exactly a good thing because I would love to have customers in constantly, but being a new business, that didn't happen. It turned out to be a good thing though, in that I could learn lots of new things that I didn't have time for before. I have received Fine Woodworking for years, so when I got the invitation to sign up for access to the website, I jumped on it. I began to watch their videos on hand tool use, especially hand planes. With a growing interest, I started applying what I learned. I pulled out all my own old cheap planes and began to work on them. I thought it was satisfying to use my quality planes, but wow, what a rush it can be to take a piece of junk and make it cut like it should. My biggest thrill was probably taking an antique moulding plane, Set it up and actually make a piece of moulding with it.
> 
> ...


Sure looks like you tuned that one up real good I like those shavings! 
I'm with Blake I've collected quite a few hand planes etc. But taking the time to get over that learning curve has been slow in coming .
I think I'm going to put aside some of my projects & devote time in just getting to know my hand tools .
Once you start getting them to perform there's nothing in woodworking more satisfiying.

Thanks for posting this it makes me start thinking about my hand tools again.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Hand Plane Use*
> 
> In part one of this series I showed you many of the hand tools I have accumulated over the years. I guess having fantastic tools doesn't mean much if you never use them. To be honest, I owned several of mine long before I really knew how to properly tune-up, sharpen, or use them. I guess having my Bridge City planes kinda of spoiled me, because they were so good from the box, I needed no skill to set them up or sharpen them. Then I bought a Leigh-Nielson low angle block plane. It too needed no work to get it going. Still, I didn't really use these planes much. Sure, I appreciated the quality, and often admired the tools, but as far as work was concerned, they weren't much value to me. I guess at that point I was more of a collector. I don't know that there is anything wrong with that, but I've always been more of a doer, so this didn't fit me too well. After opening our tool store in April of 2007, I found I had much more time to spend online. Now that's not exactly a good thing because I would love to have customers in constantly, but being a new business, that didn't happen. It turned out to be a good thing though, in that I could learn lots of new things that I didn't have time for before. I have received Fine Woodworking for years, so when I got the invitation to sign up for access to the website, I jumped on it. I began to watch their videos on hand tool use, especially hand planes. With a growing interest, I started applying what I learned. I pulled out all my own old cheap planes and began to work on them. I thought it was satisfying to use my quality planes, but wow, what a rush it can be to take a piece of junk and make it cut like it should. My biggest thrill was probably taking an antique moulding plane, Set it up and actually make a piece of moulding with it.
> 
> ...


Kent I too have many planes over the years & have not used them to their full potential. I can see that to make them sharp is an art in itself but wait you don't have to breath dust and get to listen to that wonderful shrishhhh sound.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Hand Plane Use*
> 
> In part one of this series I showed you many of the hand tools I have accumulated over the years. I guess having fantastic tools doesn't mean much if you never use them. To be honest, I owned several of mine long before I really knew how to properly tune-up, sharpen, or use them. I guess having my Bridge City planes kinda of spoiled me, because they were so good from the box, I needed no skill to set them up or sharpen them. Then I bought a Leigh-Nielson low angle block plane. It too needed no work to get it going. Still, I didn't really use these planes much. Sure, I appreciated the quality, and often admired the tools, but as far as work was concerned, they weren't much value to me. I guess at that point I was more of a collector. I don't know that there is anything wrong with that, but I've always been more of a doer, so this didn't fit me too well. After opening our tool store in April of 2007, I found I had much more time to spend online. Now that's not exactly a good thing because I would love to have customers in constantly, but being a new business, that didn't happen. It turned out to be a good thing though, in that I could learn lots of new things that I didn't have time for before. I have received Fine Woodworking for years, so when I got the invitation to sign up for access to the website, I jumped on it. I began to watch their videos on hand tool use, especially hand planes. With a growing interest, I started applying what I learned. I pulled out all my own old cheap planes and began to work on them. I thought it was satisfying to use my quality planes, but wow, what a rush it can be to take a piece of junk and make it cut like it should. My biggest thrill was probably taking an antique moulding plane, Set it up and actually make a piece of moulding with it.
> 
> ...


Kent… I had the opportunity to purchase a full box… and I mean a box that was built to house them… of wooden moulding planes.. over 100 in a box… all in their own little space… held there by wooden turn buttons… all for the princely sum of AU$600…... not much now but then with 3 daughters in school and not much of the readys available… well they are now only a memory…I truly hope they went to a good home!!
As for the satifaction of turning a piece of #@)*& plane into something that schooshes… I do know that feeling but only now and then… too busy using all the electron killers… when I have more time… ..when I only have to visit the shed and not have to go to the other job.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Hand Plane Use*
> 
> In part one of this series I showed you many of the hand tools I have accumulated over the years. I guess having fantastic tools doesn't mean much if you never use them. To be honest, I owned several of mine long before I really knew how to properly tune-up, sharpen, or use them. I guess having my Bridge City planes kinda of spoiled me, because they were so good from the box, I needed no skill to set them up or sharpen them. Then I bought a Leigh-Nielson low angle block plane. It too needed no work to get it going. Still, I didn't really use these planes much. Sure, I appreciated the quality, and often admired the tools, but as far as work was concerned, they weren't much value to me. I guess at that point I was more of a collector. I don't know that there is anything wrong with that, but I've always been more of a doer, so this didn't fit me too well. After opening our tool store in April of 2007, I found I had much more time to spend online. Now that's not exactly a good thing because I would love to have customers in constantly, but being a new business, that didn't happen. It turned out to be a good thing though, in that I could learn lots of new things that I didn't have time for before. I have received Fine Woodworking for years, so when I got the invitation to sign up for access to the website, I jumped on it. I began to watch their videos on hand tool use, especially hand planes. With a growing interest, I started applying what I learned. I pulled out all my own old cheap planes and began to work on them. I thought it was satisfying to use my quality planes, but wow, what a rush it can be to take a piece of junk and make it cut like it should. My biggest thrill was probably taking an antique moulding plane, Set it up and actually make a piece of moulding with it.
> 
> ...


Kent, Nice looking edge and hand plane. I can't wait to see how you rebuild it with some of your exotic wood you've been known to build your jigs with. As for using hand tools, this past year I found out that using hand planes, hand saws and chisels made it easier to do some jobs AND was much more enjoyable. Then again, it's only a hobby for me and the added time doesnt cost me. enjoy your journey to Gallootville.

Rat


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Hand Plane Use*
> 
> In part one of this series I showed you many of the hand tools I have accumulated over the years. I guess having fantastic tools doesn't mean much if you never use them. To be honest, I owned several of mine long before I really knew how to properly tune-up, sharpen, or use them. I guess having my Bridge City planes kinda of spoiled me, because they were so good from the box, I needed no skill to set them up or sharpen them. Then I bought a Leigh-Nielson low angle block plane. It too needed no work to get it going. Still, I didn't really use these planes much. Sure, I appreciated the quality, and often admired the tools, but as far as work was concerned, they weren't much value to me. I guess at that point I was more of a collector. I don't know that there is anything wrong with that, but I've always been more of a doer, so this didn't fit me too well. After opening our tool store in April of 2007, I found I had much more time to spend online. Now that's not exactly a good thing because I would love to have customers in constantly, but being a new business, that didn't happen. It turned out to be a good thing though, in that I could learn lots of new things that I didn't have time for before. I have received Fine Woodworking for years, so when I got the invitation to sign up for access to the website, I jumped on it. I began to watch their videos on hand tool use, especially hand planes. With a growing interest, I started applying what I learned. I pulled out all my own old cheap planes and began to work on them. I thought it was satisfying to use my quality planes, but wow, what a rush it can be to take a piece of junk and make it cut like it should. My biggest thrill was probably taking an antique moulding plane, Set it up and actually make a piece of moulding with it.
> 
> ...


Great blog Kent. A whole generation of woodworkers who actually knew how to tune, sharpen and use is long gone. a great pity. Most folks including myself for the most part, have no idea what a joy it is to use hand tools and it is really great of you to do these blogs so we can all learn more.

I was just out in the work shop and I had only a short piece of the wood to make a part for my project. It had to be a little over 1/4" thick. I resawed it on the bandsaw and then handplaned it to final thickness. A short piece like that couldn't be put through the planer, so if I couldn't hand plane it, I would have had to sand it to final dimension which would have been a whole lot of sanding. As it was, it only took 2 or 3 minutes and no dust or machine noise. Even this modest bit of planing makes me feel like a better craftsman.

I'm a little late with this, so now I'm going to read your next blog in the series. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Hand Plane Use*
> 
> In part one of this series I showed you many of the hand tools I have accumulated over the years. I guess having fantastic tools doesn't mean much if you never use them. To be honest, I owned several of mine long before I really knew how to properly tune-up, sharpen, or use them. I guess having my Bridge City planes kinda of spoiled me, because they were so good from the box, I needed no skill to set them up or sharpen them. Then I bought a Leigh-Nielson low angle block plane. It too needed no work to get it going. Still, I didn't really use these planes much. Sure, I appreciated the quality, and often admired the tools, but as far as work was concerned, they weren't much value to me. I guess at that point I was more of a collector. I don't know that there is anything wrong with that, but I've always been more of a doer, so this didn't fit me too well. After opening our tool store in April of 2007, I found I had much more time to spend online. Now that's not exactly a good thing because I would love to have customers in constantly, but being a new business, that didn't happen. It turned out to be a good thing though, in that I could learn lots of new things that I didn't have time for before. I have received Fine Woodworking for years, so when I got the invitation to sign up for access to the website, I jumped on it. I began to watch their videos on hand tool use, especially hand planes. With a growing interest, I started applying what I learned. I pulled out all my own old cheap planes and began to work on them. I thought it was satisfying to use my quality planes, but wow, what a rush it can be to take a piece of junk and make it cut like it should. My biggest thrill was probably taking an antique moulding plane, Set it up and actually make a piece of moulding with it.
> 
> ...


Super Blog Kent , I always marvel at Roy Underhill when he whips out his planes an shaves an amazing fine shavings curl off the wood. Yes i can sharpen an use my tools but like you I enjoyed the provenance the tools had more than there use . I use them off and on but most of the time if I've got power tools i use them first.
look forward to more of your blog,have a very Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Wood_Chuck (Feb 19, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Hand Plane Use*
> 
> In part one of this series I showed you many of the hand tools I have accumulated over the years. I guess having fantastic tools doesn't mean much if you never use them. To be honest, I owned several of mine long before I really knew how to properly tune-up, sharpen, or use them. I guess having my Bridge City planes kinda of spoiled me, because they were so good from the box, I needed no skill to set them up or sharpen them. Then I bought a Leigh-Nielson low angle block plane. It too needed no work to get it going. Still, I didn't really use these planes much. Sure, I appreciated the quality, and often admired the tools, but as far as work was concerned, they weren't much value to me. I guess at that point I was more of a collector. I don't know that there is anything wrong with that, but I've always been more of a doer, so this didn't fit me too well. After opening our tool store in April of 2007, I found I had much more time to spend online. Now that's not exactly a good thing because I would love to have customers in constantly, but being a new business, that didn't happen. It turned out to be a good thing though, in that I could learn lots of new things that I didn't have time for before. I have received Fine Woodworking for years, so when I got the invitation to sign up for access to the website, I jumped on it. I began to watch their videos on hand tool use, especially hand planes. With a growing interest, I started applying what I learned. I pulled out all my own old cheap planes and began to work on them. I thought it was satisfying to use my quality planes, but wow, what a rush it can be to take a piece of junk and make it cut like it should. My biggest thrill was probably taking an antique moulding plane, Set it up and actually make a piece of moulding with it.
> 
> ...


Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*Wood Moulding Plane --Set-Up*

Last time I showed a wooden moulding plane I have. Now I want to share how I tuned it up. Keep in mind, while I am a professional woodworker, I am not a long time experienced plane user. I have seen some guys doing videos that really know their stuff. I have seen other guys do videos that think they know their stuff. I simply want to share what has worked for me in my short *career* in hand plane use. Since I don't have a video camera, this will have to do for now.

First, I disassembled the plane. Hold it like this and rap sharply on the back side. Since I was taking the picture while holding the plane, the picture is not exactly accurate. I only have two hands which is a real handicap in woodworking. You will have to use your imagination. This is the proper method for any type wooden plane.

















Sharpening methods are just like for any plane iron, except for for the profile. As usual, lap the back. This one was in pretty bad shape. It is a very old plane, and had a lot of rust that had to be removed. This time I stared with 100x sandpaper. At this point, I don't think it matters much what type sandpaper you start with. It gets more critical in the finer grits. There are several sharpening methods. There are many more opinions on which is best. Since I haven't done this long, I haven't yet become anal in my choice of methods. I like to use several different types of stones and sandpaper, even on the same tool. Sometimes that is dictated simply by what I have on hand. For this I start with the abrasive on a piece of 1/4" glass. Granite works well also. I have glued wet or dry sandpaper onto the glass with spray adhesive. I bought mine at Lowes, but it is readily available elsewhere. The grits once again depend on what you need to do. My glass is large enough to put two pieces on each side. When using coarse paper I lay it on top of the paper glued there. It will stay in place without gluing. This shows the wet or dry paper. I didn't take one of the coarse paper, but you get the "picture". The glass is not made by Senco-It's just a pad I had that works well to keep the glass in place.
I use water to lubricate *the wet or dry paper,*








I began on sandpaper, working through several grits, then progressed to my diamond stone, which has finer grits. This stone has two sides so you can flip sides in the same holder.
You only need to do the end of the iron. I would prefer that it be all nice and shiney on the entire surface, but that's not important. Typically I clean the back up more every time I sharpen, just because I'm picky about looks, as well as sharpness. This one is taking lots of work.








Then the tricky part-The profile. I start on the diamond stone to get what I can. Follow the curve on the iron as you push through the stone. This will be like a gouge for carving or turning. The small dip will need to be done with a rounded stone.
















I finished the back on a small, very fine diamond stone.








And finally, hone the iron on a leather strop. I use a honing compound on mine. Do both sides.








Since this blog has gotten so long, I will show how to set up and adjust the plane next time. I have probably already put you to sleep. Thanks for hanging out with me. I'm sure I left out a lot. It's impossible to know what you need to share without overdoing it. Just ask-I'll make something up.

Like the TV news people always say-I"ll see you next time. --Makes a lot of sense doesn't it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Wood Moulding Plane --Set-Up*
> 
> Last time I showed a wooden moulding plane I have. Now I want to share how I tuned it up. Keep in mind, while I am a professional woodworker, I am not a long time experienced plane user. I have seen some guys doing videos that really know their stuff. I have seen other guys do videos that think they know their stuff. I simply want to share what has worked for me in my short *career* in hand plane use. Since I don't have a video camera, this will have to do for now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Moulding planes are on my to do list….


----------



## Thomas12 (Jun 10, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Wood Moulding Plane --Set-Up*
> 
> Last time I showed a wooden moulding plane I have. Now I want to share how I tuned it up. Keep in mind, while I am a professional woodworker, I am not a long time experienced plane user. I have seen some guys doing videos that really know their stuff. I have seen other guys do videos that think they know their stuff. I simply want to share what has worked for me in my short *career* in hand plane use. Since I don't have a video camera, this will have to do for now.
> 
> ...


Very nice blog, i found it well writen and informative. specialty-lumber


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Wood Moulding Plane --Set-Up*
> 
> Last time I showed a wooden moulding plane I have. Now I want to share how I tuned it up. Keep in mind, while I am a professional woodworker, I am not a long time experienced plane user. I have seen some guys doing videos that really know their stuff. I have seen other guys do videos that think they know their stuff. I simply want to share what has worked for me in my short *career* in hand plane use. Since I don't have a video camera, this will have to do for now.
> 
> ...


Nice progress!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Wood Moulding Plane --Set-Up*
> 
> Last time I showed a wooden moulding plane I have. Now I want to share how I tuned it up. Keep in mind, while I am a professional woodworker, I am not a long time experienced plane user. I have seen some guys doing videos that really know their stuff. I have seen other guys do videos that think they know their stuff. I simply want to share what has worked for me in my short *career* in hand plane use. Since I don't have a video camera, this will have to do for now.
> 
> ...


I always wondered how you sharpen a molding plane iron. Thanks.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Wood Moulding Plane --Set-Up*
> 
> Last time I showed a wooden moulding plane I have. Now I want to share how I tuned it up. Keep in mind, while I am a professional woodworker, I am not a long time experienced plane user. I have seen some guys doing videos that really know their stuff. I have seen other guys do videos that think they know their stuff. I simply want to share what has worked for me in my short *career* in hand plane use. Since I don't have a video camera, this will have to do for now.
> 
> ...


Will be waiting for the next installment of this excellent blog… seriously I do want to know about hand tools for when I retire.. until then get by with killing electrons.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Wood Moulding Plane --Set-Up*
> 
> Last time I showed a wooden moulding plane I have. Now I want to share how I tuned it up. Keep in mind, while I am a professional woodworker, I am not a long time experienced plane user. I have seen some guys doing videos that really know their stuff. I have seen other guys do videos that think they know their stuff. I simply want to share what has worked for me in my short *career* in hand plane use. Since I don't have a video camera, this will have to do for now.
> 
> ...


Very educational…

Thank you…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Wood Moulding Plane --Set-Up*
> 
> Last time I showed a wooden moulding plane I have. Now I want to share how I tuned it up. Keep in mind, while I am a professional woodworker, I am not a long time experienced plane user. I have seen some guys doing videos that really know their stuff. I have seen other guys do videos that think they know their stuff. I simply want to share what has worked for me in my short *career* in hand plane use. Since I don't have a video camera, this will have to do for now.
> 
> ...


Like Blake, I too always wondered how in the world profile blades were sharpened. This was interesting. I've always wanted to make a molding plane and this might be the inspiration I need to actually do it. Thanks for the blog Kent and keep up the good work.


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Wood Moulding Plane --Set-Up*
> 
> Last time I showed a wooden moulding plane I have. Now I want to share how I tuned it up. Keep in mind, while I am a professional woodworker, I am not a long time experienced plane user. I have seen some guys doing videos that really know their stuff. I have seen other guys do videos that think they know their stuff. I simply want to share what has worked for me in my short *career* in hand plane use. Since I don't have a video camera, this will have to do for now.
> 
> ...


Keep them coming kent, im enjoying this.


----------



## Wood_Chuck (Feb 19, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Wood Moulding Plane --Set-Up*
> 
> Last time I showed a wooden moulding plane I have. Now I want to share how I tuned it up. Keep in mind, while I am a professional woodworker, I am not a long time experienced plane user. I have seen some guys doing videos that really know their stuff. I have seen other guys do videos that think they know their stuff. I simply want to share what has worked for me in my short *career* in hand plane use. Since I don't have a video camera, this will have to do for now.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kent, enjoyed the article!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*Moulding Plane Set-up; Part Two*

Last time we were about to reassemble the plane after sharpening. if you have ever set-up and used any wooden plane, you'll find the principal is the same for a moulding plane. The only real difference is sharpening the profile on the moulding plane. First, place all the parts back in the body. Try to get the iron about even with the sole of the plane.








Then, lightly tap on the wedge. If you just get it snug, but not tight, you will be able to then adjust the iron out of the body. If anything, I would even have the iron set up into the body at this point. I find if you start high in the body and come out very gradually, it makes adjustments much easier. If the iron is out too far, it is almost impossible to adjust back in accurately. Sneaking up on the depth has worked much better for me.








As with any plane, look down the sole to check the depth of the iron. You now want it protruding *slightly*
Also check the profile with the sole. It should line up side to side. If not you can tap it to either side before you lock the wedge in place. Adjust the depth by lightly tapping the iron. Now, tap the wedge so that it is tight-don't over-do it. Yeah, *that's * easy to do.








Now, try a test cut. Keep in mind, with a moulding plane, it takes multiple passes to acheive the entire profile.
You must angle the plane body on the workpiece. Most moulding planes have a line scribed into the body at one end to indicate what vertical is. This is simply a guideline to help you start the cut. There are notches on the sole that seat onto the edge of the workpiece to guide the plane through the cut.








If you are not getting a shaving at all, tap the end of the iron to bring it out of the body more. It is now trial and error. If the shaving is too coarse, loosen the wedge as shown in Part 3 of the series, and start over. Patience will pay off. At first I went back and forth, and back and forth, and ba---well you get the picture. I promise, it gets easier as you practice, just like any other woodworking skill.. If you are not willing to pay that price, hand tool use is probably not for you.

When it's right, you *will* know it.
















You will know when you are done. The plane will no longer cut. The notches I mentioned earlier wll act as a depth stop.








While we're on wooden planes, I finished this off with a slight roundover. This is a very handy plane. I frequently use it to ease an edge. Way faster than setting up a router. I fact, I keep a roundover in my Bosch Colt router and find it's still easier to use this than to get the router out and plug it in.--*Quieter* too!
















Until next time, Have a great day and Happy Shavings!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Moulding Plane Set-up; Part Two*
> 
> Last time we were about to reassemble the plane after sharpening. if you have ever set-up and used any wooden plane, you'll find the principal is the same for a moulding plane. The only real difference is sharpening the profile on the moulding plane. First, place all the parts back in the body. Try to get the iron about even with the sole of the plane.
> 
> ...


Very informative. Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Moulding Plane Set-up; Part Two*
> 
> Last time we were about to reassemble the plane after sharpening. if you have ever set-up and used any wooden plane, you'll find the principal is the same for a moulding plane. The only real difference is sharpening the profile on the moulding plane. First, place all the parts back in the body. Try to get the iron about even with the sole of the plane.
> 
> ...


Hey Kent
another great installment of you plane blog well done.


----------



## Wood_Chuck (Feb 19, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Moulding Plane Set-up; Part Two*
> 
> Last time we were about to reassemble the plane after sharpening. if you have ever set-up and used any wooden plane, you'll find the principal is the same for a moulding plane. The only real difference is sharpening the profile on the moulding plane. First, place all the parts back in the body. Try to get the iron about even with the sole of the plane.
> 
> ...


Hi Kent,

Great info, thanks for the post..


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Moulding Plane Set-up; Part Two*
> 
> Last time we were about to reassemble the plane after sharpening. if you have ever set-up and used any wooden plane, you'll find the principal is the same for a moulding plane. The only real difference is sharpening the profile on the moulding plane. First, place all the parts back in the body. Try to get the iron about even with the sole of the plane.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kent for taking time to send us this Great blog.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Moulding Plane Set-up; Part Two*
> 
> Last time we were about to reassemble the plane after sharpening. if you have ever set-up and used any wooden plane, you'll find the principal is the same for a moulding plane. The only real difference is sharpening the profile on the moulding plane. First, place all the parts back in the body. Try to get the iron about even with the sole of the plane.
> 
> ...


Hey kent,
Great Blog…well done.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Moulding Plane Set-up; Part Two*
> 
> Last time we were about to reassemble the plane after sharpening. if you have ever set-up and used any wooden plane, you'll find the principal is the same for a moulding plane. The only real difference is sharpening the profile on the moulding plane. First, place all the parts back in the body. Try to get the iron about even with the sole of the plane.
> 
> ...


Way to go Kent. I have a couple of wooden planes I made (not molding planes), but to lower the blade, I tap the toe a little. Don't you do this on a molding planes too?


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Moulding Plane Set-up; Part Two*
> 
> Last time we were about to reassemble the plane after sharpening. if you have ever set-up and used any wooden plane, you'll find the principal is the same for a moulding plane. The only real difference is sharpening the profile on the moulding plane. First, place all the parts back in the body. Try to get the iron about even with the sole of the plane.
> 
> ...


Mike, I have not done it that way. In the information I've read, I have not come across that. It makes sense though. I will try it. All this is still pretty new to me, so I'm open to most any idea. The whole hand tool thing has been both challenging and rewarding. That's what I like about LJs. We are all learning from each other.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*A Practical Application*

I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.

So, Let's see if we can show some practical applications for hand tools. In making the curved top for the back piece, I had a major blow-out from the router. Well, actually, I had two!








I needed to glue a piece in, but I had to square it up first. Out came my shoulder plane. It's good for more than trimming rabbets. I just held it as straight as possible to get started. I didn't really matter so much where I cut, I just needed a straight 90 degree notch to glue the repair piece into.








I put in this picture to show the importance of a work bench with vices. I spent an amazing number of years in my career not having one. I just made do with make-shift tables or whatever was available. The more you get into hand tool work, the more you realize the bench is probably the most important tool you have. I would never go back to the way I used to do things. This one came from Garrett-Wade about nine years ago.
At the time it was not terribly expensive, and has served me well. However, being on LJs has made me want to build a new, bigger one very badly. I have to get some other projects out of the way, and someday I'll really do that.








This is the piece cleaned up, ready for the repair piece to be glued in.
























Since I had originally used a bearing bit with a template to route the curve, I simply rerouted to clean it up.
Finished up with a spoke shave (sorry, forgot to get a picture-I think it was past my bed-time) and there you have it.

Like I said from the beginning, with me it's not hand tools versus power tools, it's using them in harmony to get the desired result. I could have clamped on a sraight edge, set up a router and routed the same thing. Don't you think it's easier-and quicker to do it this way. When you begin to think outside the power tool box, suddenly work can actually becomes more efficient instead of less, and I get to use the wonderfull gifts my lovely wife gives me.
That's it for now. If you're still interested, I share more later.
Kent


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

KentS said:


> *A Practical Application*
> 
> I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.
> 
> ...


Kent that was a very nice and informative posting. I'm sure your granddaughter will enjoy that bed for quite a long time. All the while GrandPa will know that his little Angel is sleeping safely in a bed constructed with love.

Bruce


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KentS said:


> *A Practical Application*
> 
> I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.
> 
> ...


i think the more you post the more I want to be a galoot… and still keep my huge collection of power tools… and learn more about using hand tools..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *A Practical Application*
> 
> I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.
> 
> ...


Nice work!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

KentS said:


> *A Practical Application*
> 
> I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.
> 
> ...


degoose=debloak doesn't it…..im trying to get the Aussie language down…i love the blogs your doing on the hand tools…..i haven't used a lot of hand tools , but really feel its when you do there seems to be of a connection with the wood..ive got bad prob with my arms…i think its a nerve problem in my upper back or neck…so my future doesn't look to hot for developing a stronger use of the hand tools…planes and more chisles…but i sure admire your ability to do so…and am following your tool blogs with sheer enjoyment…so i hope you do more…


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

KentS said:


> *A Practical Application*
> 
> I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ken. I am really enjoying this blog too. Maybe I should start using more handtools too.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *A Practical Application*
> 
> I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.
> 
> ...


Grizz. I had neck surgery 2 1/2 years ago and have constant numbness in my right hand from nerve damage, so I can't take that as an excuse. Now, go buy some planes and get to work! LOL-Just messin with you.

Thanks for the interest, guys


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

KentS said:


> *A Practical Application*
> 
> I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.
> 
> ...


got to ' hand ' it to you , kent ,

this is a good example of the uses of handtools at work ,

soon you will be able to work in a closet ,
like dilo !

great play by play with the pictures .


----------



## Wood_Chuck (Feb 19, 2009)

KentS said:


> *A Practical Application*
> 
> I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.
> 
> ...


This really is an art in itself! Great Job.

Thanks.


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

KentS said:


> *A Practical Application*
> 
> I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.
> 
> ...


Kent, Once again: thanks for sharing your knowledge. Im finding this interesting and insightfull.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *A Practical Application*
> 
> I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.
> 
> ...


David, I can't work in the closet. There are too may skeletons in there!
(I wish I had his talent)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *A Practical Application*
> 
> I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.
> 
> ...


Nice work Kent. For me, fixing mistakes is what woodworking is all about (because I make a lot of them). If I kept a ledger of the good and the bad things I've done with wood, I would definitely be in the red! Philosophically I do believe it is better not to make a mistake, but knowing how to fix one as you have done here is also an invaluable part of craftsmanship.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

KentS said:


> *A Practical Application*
> 
> I have been working on a bed for my first grandaughter for quite some time. Since I am finally close to finishing, I will begin a blog on that soon. In the meantime, I will share some more of my handtool journey. Up until now, I know I haven't shown a lot of practical information-I mean really, who's actually going to make their mouldings with a wooden hand plane. I showed all that because I found it fasinating to learn how things were done before we got spoiled with power tools. There is considerable satisfaction in using those planes, but I realize not everyone gets into that.
> 
> ...


Kent you said that nonobody wants to make the molding by hand well there´s is at least one crazy Dane here and I now of one or seven more 
when I decidded to go the woodworking way last year I allso said to myself it have to be with aut power tools if possiple ( but now thinking a bandsaw for resawing wuold be nice) and you are doing a great job here so just let all of your knowlege and know how flow from your hand like a machinegun

Dennis


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*Santa Is Early This Year!*

I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.

























Obviously, I was totally shocked by such a kind gesture. I already knew David was a great guy. There are few as encouraging and knowledgeable here on lumberjocks. David is one of a kind, and we are all lucky to receive his wisdom and expertise. All that said, I think I am more inspired by his life than anything. Not many go through what he has in life and come out to be such a valuable friend to so many. Seldom do we really thank those who have such an impact on us, so I say---------*THANK YOU DAVID!!* Your thoughtfulness is truly touching


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


I know that I am one of the group to have received surprise parcels for David and until you have you can not say that you are truly blessed to have such a friend.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


what a exceptionel great gift
to arive unexpected on the
frontstep you lucky man
congrat´s with the plane
and for sure we can all
learn from David the patron
he is realy a great man

Dennis


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


Envious, Congrats


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


Thats a nice plane.


----------



## woodpeckerbill (Jun 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


What a great story about two great men. Both are blessed. 
Bill


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


For the couple of months that I have been around I agree that David is top notch. He has always lent me a hand when it comes to advice even if it is something simple. Not all the people would do that.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


Greetings Kent:.... What a gift…. and a great jesture from a kind gentlemean. You won't find many that would give such an antique (I guess it's antique the way it looks) to just anybody. It reads to me as to say" from one great guy to another". May you both live long and prosper…....... we need more kindness in the world today. Sometimes we get lucky and find good friends.


----------



## SgtSnafu (Jun 11, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


Awesome looking plane - David is truly a generous man..


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


Well, that was really nice. I bet you were surprised. I posted a question on how to build raised panel doors not to long ago and wiitin minutes David had a complete tutorial for me. It was pretty amazing and helpful.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


now that, kent, is a plane. congrats


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


when i saw your blogs on your wooden planes and chisels ,
( months ago ).
i knew this was meant for you .
i have had that for years , 
found it in a junk shop in Gloucester , Mass .
( of whaling ship days ) .
i knew it was in the shop ,
but as i looked for it , it had disappeared !
i'd keep looking , bewildered .
when i finaly started my vacuum system , 
i found it under 1/4" of sawdust ,
( right on top , of course ) !

i hope you enjoy it , Kent .
it is such a simple tool ,
and so well made ( by hand ) ,
i guess it is a jointer plane ,
28" long !
a little TLC ,
and some new finish (BLO ?) ,
and it should have years of service .

thank you kent ,
for all the sage advise and encouragement ,

enjoy !


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


Great Story, Kent, and Congratulations on the "New" Plane!! It looks like a Dandy…
And yet another terrific gesture from you, David, Nice going!!
I love these stories with happy endings…


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


Just think of the projects that can be done with that plane.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


What a great pair. A grateful receiver and a grateful giver.

What a team.


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


Kent I know how you feel. I recieved this same plane from my wife's uncle when they came to stay with us from Ohio. It's cool to think that people are still ready to give when they find someone that will really cherish the gift. One day hopefully you and I can pass on something to someone else.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


David, I started working on it this morning. I can't wait to see it tuned up. Of course the process will be blogged here. There is a lot of rust on the blade which, with a *little* elbow grease can "easily" be taken care of. The body is in amazing shape for an old plane. I would love to know the history behind it.

David, again thanks


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


kent ,
i googled 'plane knives ' ,
but don't know enough about that stuff ,
i figured you would do this justice ,
and it would help ' fill out ' your wooden plane rack .
looking forward to the ' tune up ' blog ,

i figure i will learn something there too .


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


*David* you are a gift to all of us.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Santa Is Early This Year!*
> 
> I got my mail today and could not believe what came. The label was hand written which confused me since most things to the store are from businesses. Then I saw who it was from--David "patron" in New Mexico. Of course then I began to get excited. It didn't matter what it was, it had to be good. I mean, who wouldn't want to get a package from such a great Lumberjock.
> 
> ...


Amazing gift from an amazing guy and to the right person. I am hoping we can see it action too Kent!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*Making It Pretty*

When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
















I then began to clean up the body. I chose Formby's Refinisher since I wanted to keep it as close to original as possible. This product basically disolves the finish and blends it back into the wood, rather than actually stripping it off. Or at least that's my take--the company might explain that better. Anyway, here's the process. Wipe it on with steelwool and rub it until the old black yucky stuff begans to "go away" or disappear, or rejuvenate, or whatever the heck it does! This way, I don't destroy the patina that makes antiques look so cool.








A little elbow grease and voila, just like new, or maybe like a hundred years old that sort of looks new.
























This is one coat of Watco Danish Oil Finish. I'll probably put at least one more coat

Next time, I'll show the work on the iron--Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


Greetings Kent: Hey, stellar job on the old plane. You've given it a "new lease on life". It's amazing what a little elbow grease and a good finish will do for a tool. What kind of wood is it made of? It looks like walnut to me, but can't be sure by the pixs. It looks to have a greenish tint to it. Could just be the pitina in the wood. I know you're proud of it…... I would be. My favorite four letter word…..... FREE….... keep on keeping on…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


WOW Kent .

that was fast !

i didn't realize that it was laminated ,
it really is much more do-able that way ,
for someone wanting to make one .

i also wondered how the ' tote ' was attached ,
looks like one piece cut all the length of the plane ,
with the ' tote ' and the ' wedge ' cut-out as one .

i see it got into the right hands ,
thanks for bringing it back to life .

hope you enjoy it for years to come .


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


Kent,
The old plane turned out well. Would Formby's Refinisher work on an old desk?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## JohnnyW (Feb 7, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


We don't see many restorations of wooden planes, so thank you for sharing. You've done a really sympathetic job.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


Daang it´s looking good
and so fast you started on it
but I can´t see it´s laminated
as Patron said can you tell us
how it´s build please
and I can´t wait to see more
from your restoring of this
wonderful plane
thank´s for sharing it with
all us newbees in to planes

Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


Hey Kent,
Noticing the lamination, I am amazed that there was glue that would hold this many years. I guess we can learn from the ancients. Can't wait to see your new "furniture". It will be as beautiful as the other masterpieces that have been caressed by your hands.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


I have a passion for old planes.(SHE SAYS Obsession). I am exremeley proud of you to bring that plane back to life.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


Nice to see such a well detailed post on this process.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


Great big change to the looks of the plane. Nice job. Haw does the sole look?

I can see the laminations and it looks like the handle was cut from the center section.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


Kent, that hand plane came out nice.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


David, I went back and looked closer. The body is not actually laminated, but the handle *is *cut into the body.
I know the whole thing looks laminated from one of the pictures-Especially right behind the iron. When you see the rest of the body you can tell it is not. I'll get some close-ups and post later.

Mike-Yes you can use Formby's on something like that. It was developed for furniture anyway. I saw an infomercial almost 40 years ago on the product. When I got the plane, I rememberd it and thought it would be perfect for this project. Ah, the power of advertising! After all these years, this is the first time I've used it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


kent , from garyd in your last post ,
*Kent I know how you feel. I recieved this same plane from my wife's uncle when they came to stay with us from Ohio*
it makes me wonder if this was one of those ' sears roebuck ' tools from the industrial era .
before they started putting iron works to wooden shoes ?
what do you think ?


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


Could be David. And I thought you sent me an exceptionally rare one of a kind plane from ancient Palestine!
(Yeah I know, they didn't have planes like this then)

Now I'm devastated to think that many others may share my good fortune.

*But* I am very blessed to have such a great gift from a special friend no matter how many are identical.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


hey , 
maybe it's the edsel of planes ,
you guys could have get together's in Hawaii !


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


Quite a transition Kent. That stuff really works well.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


Your a great guy kent a great inspiration to me !I bought a nice quantity last year of woodworking planes of many kinds from German Ebay I like the style of the German ones , so good luck Alistair


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


great work i might have to follow this to restore an old plane that i have.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Making It Pretty*
> 
> When I received my "new" plane from David, aka patron, I couldn't wait to get started on the tune up. Of course the first step was to take it apart. That proved to be a chore. The blade was very rusted, as you would expect from any old plane. That, coupled with the old finish, made everything rather stuck. I was being very cautious since I sure didn't want to damage any part, especially the wedge. After much "gentle" tapping, it finally broke loose.
> 
> ...


Kent I was shown this blog by Dennis. Great job on the refurbish. I am most impressed. I love to see life placed back into an old tool.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*It Works!*

I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.

I didn't show much detail in sharpening the iron. I used basic methods for any plane iron. I could have shown that, but you can find that anywhere.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


Nice work Ken, I have one I pick up at a out door market last fall and have yet to work on it. This may light the fire to get- er- done. Nice ribbons as well a great gift, enjoy…Blkcherry


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


Kent: some great revisions, to make it a real user.


----------



## jjempson (Mar 21, 2010)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


nice shavings..shows you gave good sharpening skills.. take my hat of to you sir..one question.. where did you get that strait edge… been lookin for a good one with measurements


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


kent ,

that is awesome .

looks like the old plane it is ,
but it works like one used everyday !

i too , thought a pass over the jointer 
was needed .

great restore !


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


jjempson, At the risk of opening a can of worms--It is a Bridge City.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


great work!


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


The plane is better off than it was…..on a shelf…...buried in a sawdust pile…...in the woodworking palace of an unnamed craftsman…......My hats off to both of you….....Patron…...for generously sending it to a person who would appreciate it and…......you Sir…...... for the great job of bring the old guy back to life!!!

Good job…...Enjoy!!!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


Great story, things like this are really fun to read about…..................


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


I cant believe you got those beautiful curls,
I would never have believed it would work.
Nice job, your talent is showing…

Lisa


----------



## donjoe (Feb 6, 2010)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


Nice save on this plane Kent. Shows with a little TLC these old tools can still do some great work.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


im glad to see another old hand tool saved form the rubbish

well done and great job

Hooky


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


it has been funny to follow
how fast you have brought
the plane back into the toolbox
and employd it to work for you
it seams to be a very nice 
plane to use
congrat´s with the restore

Dennis


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


Kent;
Excellent Save! I have one just like it that needs some attention. Maybe this will inspire me to fix its broken handle and get her in shape.
Thx.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


Kent thats looks good, its down hill from there.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

KentS said:


> *It Works!*
> 
> I worked on the iron on my "patron" plane. There was considerable rust and pitting, but I got it working pretty well. I will spend some more time later on the back. I ran out of time for now. The sole was not dead flat. I ran it over my jointer to flatten it . That worked well. As you can see, it does a good job jointing wood.
> I've never used a plane this big before so it was somewhat ackward at first. I got the feel fairly quickly and began to have some fun.
> ...


It can still do the business Kent. I can relate to that plane. Old and worn out, but still ready to work after some TLC and a little sharpening.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*Lawsuit Pending!*

I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
Lovely reds stains everywhere.

I spent the rest of the morning in the ER. Not only did I lay my hand open, I severed a tendon to my index finger. The hand specialist got it repaired OK, I think. To bad I don't have a video of that! I never thought about what happens to a tendon when it is cut in half. I'm in a splint for a couple of weeks, and then probably therapy. Obviously no woodworking for me for a while. (No yard work either-oh shucks!) Life one-handed is not all that much fun, but you learn quickly how to get by.

As far as the lawsuit, since it was a Bridge City saw, shouldn't I sue them. After all shouldn't they make their saws idiot proof. Maybe our government needs to step in and protect me--*from me*. Ironically, as I laid there in the ER, a customer of mine showed up in the room next to mine. He cut his finger on a router. Funny, he claimed responsibility too, but again, can't we blame the router manufacturer for this.

I really post this as a warning-don't get complacent with your hand tools. This is probably my worst accident in all my years in woodworking, and I have used power tools all my life.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Kent hope all is well and you recover full use of the hand… and yes it is important to be aware of hand tools as well as the electron eaters…


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Thanks for the warning. I too am injury free after many years of woodworking (and other working too.) It's a good reminder to remember that safety needs to be our constant companion.

Hope your recovery goes well and that you'll be back making sawdust soon.


----------



## cklinkebiel (Jan 13, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Hope you're back to 110% soon, Kent!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


ouch! get better soon Kent.

and yes - sue the saw mfg. it should have had flesh sensing technology implemented as it is already available in the market.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Sorry to hear about the mishap. Hope you heel fast.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Yikes. Take care of yourself.

(Ouch, I hate reading about boo boos. But good reminders are needed every now and then)

Recover soon,
Steve


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


It's a;ways good to be warned, Kent. I'm sorry you had to be the example this time.

Knock on wood, I've never really been injured with a power tool. But on more than one occasion I've had a minor injury when a hand tool slipped. And the only difference between a minor injury and a major injury can sometimes be just a couple of millimeters.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


The Government cant protect you from the Government how do you expect them to protect you from yourself ? So sorry about your accident and also sad to hear you didn't make a dime from it.
It's a mercenarily cruel world ,However I am sure some smart a$$ed lawyer will do just that somewhere.You certainly need protection from yourself.maybe they'll bring in a law whereby you need a sane memeber of the comunity to provide you with a note of authenticity to prove your actually *(well maybe not actually but reasonably)* sane to be able to buy a hand saw in the future.Alistair


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


I'm terribly sorry to hear this and I cringe just thinking about it. You should have had a guard on the saw, exposing only the teeth your were using, right? Sue! Sue! Sue! I raise my glass to you for accepting it for what it is, a consequence of inattention, nothing more. Those pesky Japanese saws hurt me more than any tool in the shop. I can't resist putting my thumb on the rip teeth when steadying the cross-cut teeth for a cut. I just sometimes forget to move my thumb! My worst injury in the shop so far was from trying to cut a nylon wire tie with a box cutter. I'd been working all day with a guardless $99 tablesaw with a dull blade and skewed fence.

You can't let your guard down for a minute these days


----------



## SgtSnafu (Jun 11, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Sorry to hear about the accident, hope your hand heals quicker than expected.. So you can once again type two handed, (and get some woodworking done too..) 

Seriously thanks for the post, I know all too often many of us get nonchalant about our tools (power and hand). I for one appreciate the reminder, but I'm sorry that most post like this are an afterthought from an injury.

Like I said - hope your hand heals quicker than expected.
Regards, Scotty


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


I can't wait for the RouterStop technology.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


^Marking knife stop-glove.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Ouch!

I had a minor injury using my pull saw this past weekend. I was making a cross cut with the board hanging off the side of my bench and when I completed the cut the saw kept going and I stabbed myself in the leg. Very minor injury but it hurt like crap and put 5 small holes in my leg.

I have been hurt many times by slipping with hand tools but I have yet to suffer an injury from a power tool.


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Sorry to hear this Kent, A speedy recovery I am praying for You


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


sorry to hear about the mishap kent. Those japanese saws are serious sharp, if you want me to take them off your hands i will. 
I wish you a quick recovery.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Japanese hand saws…..sharper than my kitchen knives for sure.
The good thing is they make a clean cut like a blade instead of a rough cut like a chainsaw.
Your hand will heal better from this clean cut. Less tissue damage.
Let that tendon heal up good before you start working it, and follow the doctors orders.
Heal fast and relax along the way : )

Lisa


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


I wouldn't sue Bridge city, I'd sue the Japanese. This is what happens when both your head and your hand is in the wrong place at the wrong time. If you file the teeth off those things, it won't hurt as bad next time.

Stay safe and heal quick.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Only trouble with being one handed for a while is trying to wipe your A$$. I speak from experience, TWICE!!!!


----------



## TLA (Jan 10, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Here's wishing you a fast recovery.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


As a sawmill victim..welcome to the club..but at least yours will be temporary..As most ask at some point or t'other..which hand got it and was it the wiping hand ? (or were you write handed before..)
Some days it don't pay to get out of bed.
Kent, all the best and hopefully the tendons aren't that badly sliced..at least that saw wasn't rusty..

(geeze I'm a ball of cheer ain't I ?)
;-}


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


You know the old story Kent. Never put your finger where you wouldn't put your pecker. A bit late now for silly advice now.
I hope all turns out well with that finger.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


That had to hurt a bunch. Get better soon.


----------



## ruddy (May 9, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Ouch!...No matter how hard you concentrate on safety in the shed, Murphy's Law says that some day, something is going to bite you.
Speed recovery Kent and then get back to making classy sawdust.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


your in good company


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Good plan. Let's outlaw Japanese saws, because Lord knows you can't do this with a Western saw… Hold on, let me re-check the scars on my left thumb.

Never mind.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Here's to a quick recovery! I agree with your warning - the only woodworking scar I have is from a hand chisel.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Well, I guess you should-uh used the blade guard with that saw. 

Sounds like a nasty one. Sorry you got the short end of the stick but glad they got your tendon stitched back together. Me too on hating to hear about these things. Take a short break and come back stronger(and safer).  thanks for sharing too.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


I don't think I like your method of testing for sharpness. But then you Texans always come up with some unique ways to do things. lol
Sorry to hear you got cut. The shivers make my back hurt. I hope you heal fast and every thing is a very small memory ten years from now. Best wishes Buddy.


----------



## retiredandtired (Mar 10, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Sorry about the slip of the saw, get well soon. I hit my thumb last week with a right handed framing hammer and busted my thumb open, I throwed the thing across the road and cussed my brother-in-law for giving it to me. then I walked out there and had to get my hammer. I have hurt myself with right handed hammers more than any other tool I own, and my largest is 22 lb. brass. If your wife is like mine you can milk this for a while.
Heal soon.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Hate to hear of your injury Kent. One miserable thing about these cuts, at least with mine, is the dang way it feels even a year later. But, at least the doc got you fixed up. Hope it heals quickly and well…


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your accident Kent. I hope you are back in the shop sooner than anybody expects. I injured my right index finger, lost 2/3 od it, several years ago and I understand the issues…even with the wiping hand as mentioned, good luck.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Kent sliped using a chisel and severed 4 tendons, when my hand was in the splint the doctor went on vacation an let my wrist in the splint to long. The therapy was not all that effective. Just push the doc to get you into therapy as soon as possible.just thought I would pass that along so you have better results than I did. Good luck.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Dang Kent….. I haven't been on here in a good while, and just read about your injury…...that's gotta hurt like hell…...
Tell you what I'll do, since we're friends…..I'll trade you two knee replacements, and a recent total hip replacement (2 months ago), and I'll throw in a bad back…..lol. Sounds like a good deal to me….lol. NO….I wouldn't ask you to trade for anything, cause I've also had carpel tunnel surgery on both hands…..at the same time. As long as you've got one good hand left, you'll do fine. Just don't play with anything you can't run from (?). Take care of the hand. Remember….we don't heal as good as we use to, or as fast. I figure you have a good nurse in Diane. We couldn't do without them wives nursing us…..With time, you'll be fine…..


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Thanks guys for all the concern, sympathy, and "lame jokes". For all of you that are worried about it, it is *not *my wiping hand, so all is well. My son-in-law suggested I rub my butt on the ground like a dog but luckily I won't have to. Funny how everyone is obsessed by this.

My wife is taking good care of me-I could get used to that, but I won't push it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Well, Kent, for the most part, we're a bunch of dudes; so bathroom humor isn't hard to get to


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Some of them are a little lame, aren't they…including mine… Someone could be dieing on here, and we wouldn't take them serious. I don't think the word "serious" is in our vocabulary…lol.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


I feel you pain…okay, not really, but I did recently just brush a finger past the end of one of those damn handsaws & opened up the end of the finger. They really are sharp. I'm proposing that they include the following warning label on all those dangerous tools.

*WARNING: Using this tool may cause serious injury or death by bleedout. (if you faint at the sight of blood) 
Reading articles or watching instructional videos of tool usage will give a false sense of security regarding its use. People in them are trained professionals. Do not try this at home. This tool should not be used by anyone! This tool is for display only.*

And, if you choose to ignore the warning and get hurt anyway, sue the b___ds, it's the American way!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Yeah Tom, it seems to be the NEW American way


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Good point Tom (and Bertha)


----------



## jlsmitty (Jul 7, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


I cannot believe how sue happy people are, you should sue yourself as it was your fault.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


jlsmitty, that is what I thought about the guy who sued Ryobi. But isn't it much easier and more profitable to blame someone else!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


As somebody who is NOT in the "could NEVER happen to ME. I'M CAREFUL" camp … I actually DO appreciate these reminders of how quickly things can go bad … even to the best, most alert, and most experienced among us.

Heal quickly. Get back to making sawdust !


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Kent, Sorry for the lame joke, but you know we love you and would never say anything malicious. Just hurry up and get back to making those beautiful jigs. I need another fix from the House of Kent. Oops excuse the lame joke.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


Yes shopsmith is correct always check for sharpness first by running the saw against your vulnerable skin even on your neck around the jugular will do the job.Then if it bleeds profusely you'e know to watch your fingers so you can later wipe your little bums or as you say in USA A$$ Ali$tair


----------



## jimmypaul (Jul 9, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Lawsuit Pending!*
> 
> I went out to my shop early Monday morning. How wonderful to have a day off work to get work done on several projects I have going. I was working on an antique dining chair we have. As I was trimming a piece on a rung, my Japanese hand saw slipped-right down into my hand. If you don't know how sharp these saws are, this is not the way to check. I didn't think at first that I hit my hand that hard, but boy was I wrong.
> Lovely reds stains everywhere.
> ...


OUCH , OUCh An a few other shall we say more colorful words…..... Ive allways been proud of my honing

skill's….. Folks bring me everything they can think of to have sharpened….... An well I can only Sharpen things

ONE way , an that is by hand with a whetstone…... I have a nice set of BUCK woodchisel's which I had just the

day before put a keen edge on….... ( can u guess where were going here yet )...... Well yes sir sure enough ,,, there was a lil burr on some red oak stock I was using…. AT first I thought gees stupid you hit your hand,,,, it wasnt till I made fist to look at the top my hand,,,,,, Oh boy here comes the red stuff !!!!!! just a pouring out ( it does enhance the color of the oak after it dry's ) Anyway I head inside to the kitchen,, trying to get my son to turn the water on for me…... He's swaying an a weaving of course….... WEll needless to say I put that Chisel in the Time out corner for a couple days,,,,,,, Bad ole chisel…....


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*Tool Gloat!*

I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.

I ended up with a Stanley- Baily #6
Stanley #78
Stanley #4
Small plane ?
Miller Falls #10
Millers Falls Breast Drill
Spokeshave #51-no brand on it
Hand drill-no brand. 
Veritas Sharpening System
Stanley Yankee Drill


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Tool Gloat!*
> 
> I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.
> 
> ...


well you sure did good kent

and as you say

"he who dies with the most tools wins"

you will certainly win big

i had hoped to come by roger clarks
then on to you
on my way home

but alas
it took me 36 hours to do a 24 hour drive
(way tired from working at mary annes)

http://lumberjocks.com/LateNightOwl/blog/24878

and the rental car was way small to get any wood there

when i get settled 
i hope to do that trip


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Tool Gloat!*
> 
> I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.
> 
> ...


A real Score by the looks of it..
If you hold the Millers Falls plane by the rear tote, then look at it's left side there should be their name and a number down by the sole, about dead centre ..stamped in the metal..Kinda looks like a 10 from here..
Number 51 spokeshave is probably a Stanley, I've seen them without their name just the number..check the top of it's blade for a name..
The little block plane looks interesting..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Tool Gloat!*
> 
> I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.
> 
> ...


Nice. I think the Millers falls is a No 10. I have one and love it. Its equal to the 4 1/2. You should be able to match it up here, http://www.oldtoolheaven.com/bench/benchtable.htm

Other finds are great. Looks like you'll be busy.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

KentS said:


> *Tool Gloat!*
> 
> I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.
> 
> ...


Looks like you scored very nicely!

Now, you can have fun cleaning them up, sharpening, etc.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Tool Gloat!*
> 
> I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.
> 
> ...


nice score!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

KentS said:


> *Tool Gloat!*
> 
> I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.
> 
> ...


Sweet Score !!!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Tool Gloat!*
> 
> I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.
> 
> ...


You need to get out more… maybe another garage sale…lol


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Tool Gloat!*
> 
> I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.
> 
> ...


Splendid bounty.
Appears it wouldn't take much to make 'em good users.
The small plane is a cool Squirrel Tail or Squirrel Tail Palm Plane; 
blue and red drill is a popular 1960s(?) Stanley Handyman Drill.

Best,
Peter


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Tool Gloat!*
> 
> I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.
> 
> ...


I love that Squirrel Tail plane, it is sooooooo sweet.
Yes I think also you made a good deal there, really fair.
Now you will know what to do for a while.
Congrat,
Mads


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Tool Gloat!*
> 
> I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.
> 
> ...


Nice score.


----------



## Wiggy (Jun 15, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Tool Gloat!*
> 
> I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.
> 
> ...


Toys, toys, TOYS!
Great job!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Tool Gloat!*
> 
> I never go to garage sales, but late Friday I happened to be on Craigslist and saw an add for tools that sounded interesting. When I clicked on it, i discovered he had some "Vintage Tools". It opened at 8:00 and since I was free then I decided to check it out. I spent $95 for everything I bought. It seemed like a decent deal to me. If you know anything about any of these, your input is welcome. I know how tune and use them, but I haven't done much research on models and what they are worth.
> 
> ...


Hiya Kent,

Looks like you found a birds nest on the ground….I don't know why anyone would want that many tools…..lol. You can only use one at a time… Seriously…..you did good, and will have a good arsonal to add to your shop. Clean them up and sell me a couple…..I'll pick them up the next time I'm in Lubbock…..)


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*Plane Restoration*

About 3 weeks ago, I posted pictures of several vintage tools I bought at a garage sale. 
I am beginning to get them cleaned and in working order. I started with a Millers Falls #10. It had the most rust of all the planes I bought. You will see a lot of pitting on this. I had wanted to get it looking like new, but sometimes that is just not practical. I am afraid there would have been no metal left. I did however, get it cutting well which is really all that mattered to me anyway. I decided to leave the paint as is. Sometimes I see fantastic restorations and have to hold myself back, since I do use my hand tools. It is OK for vintage tools to look like "vintage tools". The tote and knob are original, but refinished with Red Mahogany dye stain and lacquer.























































Enjoy the tour!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

KentS said:


> *Plane Restoration*
> 
> About 3 weeks ago, I posted pictures of several vintage tools I bought at a garage sale.
> I am beginning to get them cleaned and in working order. I started with a Millers Falls #10. It had the most rust of all the planes I bought. You will see a lot of pitting on this. I had wanted to get it looking like new, but sometimes that is just not practical. I am afraid there would have been no metal left. I did however, get it cutting well which is really all that mattered to me anyway. I decided to leave the paint as is. Sometimes I see fantastic restorations and have to hold myself back, since I do use my hand tools. It is OK for vintage tools to look like "vintage tools". The tote and knob are original, but refinished with Red Mahogany dye stain and lacquer.
> ...


Kent, that looks great!

I agree with you on not painting this one…. the japanning looks plenty good enough. And you are right about the pitting. You never really know how much of that there is until you start cleaning. Sometimes you just have to live with it.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

KentS said:


> *Plane Restoration*
> 
> About 3 weeks ago, I posted pictures of several vintage tools I bought at a garage sale.
> I am beginning to get them cleaned and in working order. I started with a Millers Falls #10. It had the most rust of all the planes I bought. You will see a lot of pitting on this. I had wanted to get it looking like new, but sometimes that is just not practical. I am afraid there would have been no metal left. I did however, get it cutting well which is really all that mattered to me anyway. I decided to leave the paint as is. Sometimes I see fantastic restorations and have to hold myself back, since I do use my hand tools. It is OK for vintage tools to look like "vintage tools". The tote and knob are original, but refinished with Red Mahogany dye stain and lacquer.
> ...


I forgot to mention… On the Craftsman I just restored, the frog was painted red like this one, and the paint was in perfect shape. Unfortunately, when I soaked it in Simple Green to loosen up the grime, the paint started to come off. Oh well… live and learn.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

KentS said:


> *Plane Restoration*
> 
> About 3 weeks ago, I posted pictures of several vintage tools I bought at a garage sale.
> I am beginning to get them cleaned and in working order. I started with a Millers Falls #10. It had the most rust of all the planes I bought. You will see a lot of pitting on this. I had wanted to get it looking like new, but sometimes that is just not practical. I am afraid there would have been no metal left. I did however, get it cutting well which is really all that mattered to me anyway. I decided to leave the paint as is. Sometimes I see fantastic restorations and have to hold myself back, since I do use my hand tools. It is OK for vintage tools to look like "vintage tools". The tote and knob are original, but refinished with Red Mahogany dye stain and lacquer.
> ...


Nice job Kent. I just found another Millers Falls #10. You can't see it but it was in this pile.

I put it in the evapo-rust yesterday, so I hope I can work on it after work today.









I have another #10 and a Stanley #4 1/2, so not sure where this one will end up.
Was yours this bad before starting?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Plane Restoration*
> 
> About 3 weeks ago, I posted pictures of several vintage tools I bought at a garage sale.
> I am beginning to get them cleaned and in working order. I started with a Millers Falls #10. It had the most rust of all the planes I bought. You will see a lot of pitting on this. I had wanted to get it looking like new, but sometimes that is just not practical. I am afraid there would have been no metal left. I did however, get it cutting well which is really all that mattered to me anyway. I decided to leave the paint as is. Sometimes I see fantastic restorations and have to hold myself back, since I do use my hand tools. It is OK for vintage tools to look like "vintage tools". The tote and knob are original, but refinished with Red Mahogany dye stain and lacquer.
> ...


Beautiful plane, Kent.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

KentS said:


> *Plane Restoration*
> 
> About 3 weeks ago, I posted pictures of several vintage tools I bought at a garage sale.
> I am beginning to get them cleaned and in working order. I started with a Millers Falls #10. It had the most rust of all the planes I bought. You will see a lot of pitting on this. I had wanted to get it looking like new, but sometimes that is just not practical. I am afraid there would have been no metal left. I did however, get it cutting well which is really all that mattered to me anyway. I decided to leave the paint as is. Sometimes I see fantastic restorations and have to hold myself back, since I do use my hand tools. It is OK for vintage tools to look like "vintage tools". The tote and knob are original, but refinished with Red Mahogany dye stain and lacquer.
> ...


Very nice user. Well done.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

KentS said:


> *Plane Restoration*
> 
> About 3 weeks ago, I posted pictures of several vintage tools I bought at a garage sale.
> I am beginning to get them cleaned and in working order. I started with a Millers Falls #10. It had the most rust of all the planes I bought. You will see a lot of pitting on this. I had wanted to get it looking like new, but sometimes that is just not practical. I am afraid there would have been no metal left. I did however, get it cutting well which is really all that mattered to me anyway. I decided to leave the paint as is. Sometimes I see fantastic restorations and have to hold myself back, since I do use my hand tools. It is OK for vintage tools to look like "vintage tools". The tote and knob are original, but refinished with Red Mahogany dye stain and lacquer.
> ...


It's a beauty Ken.
Congrat on that one.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

*More Restorations*

Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


Those are some sweet-looking tools!

I can never find anything good at garage sales around here.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


Kent,
You're doing beautiful work!

Now, as to the issue of backing you or your wife - - -

I think 5o years of married life has taught me one thing.

I'm Neutral!

And I won't ask you to take my side, either!

ddwwb


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


Great work !
And I'm with the wood dancer..Neutral..

(just hide in the man cave 'n do what you gotta do…)


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


I have been married 5 years and I agree with Don.


----------



## RomDodd (Jun 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


I could make a killing if I restored kids clothing and old puzzles with missing pieces because that's what I keep finding at garage sales around here! I'll keep looking though! You've got to dig a lot of dirt to find the diamonds


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


Neutral? No Way! I personally say that you march right up to her and let her know who's boss. When you do so, please slip her my number and let her know that I will pay her a fair price for those tools…

Awesome restores Kent. Thanks for sharing.

David


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


Nice Going !!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


Kent,

I can't understand why you want sooo many tools…you can only use one at a time….lol. Just pick one out, and go for it…lol. You just need one saw, one drill press, one plane, etc…..). You are a man obsessed…..

But I understand your obession…I'm the same way….Seriously though, you're amassing a great collection of antiques and collectables….You have a collection to be proud of…..I would be…...Oh, and tell Diane I said to leave you alone….a women shouldn't get between and man and his tools…...lol. I'm on your side, pal…..
One more thing: Did that guy from Littlefield (?) ever come see you about sharpening some planer and jointer blades? I sent him your way, but didn't know if you did sharpening or not…..


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


COOL TOOLs


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


Sweet restorations! I love seeing these tools put to proud working order. 
I'm with you on this. You are performing a valuable service keeping these tools in shape for posterity.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


some nice restores there.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


So guys, while I have some support concerning my wife, there are way to many of you wimping out!
Are you afraid or what? Don, I have been married 40 years now-maybe I've done something right.
Like posting on a website she doesn't read. I talk big and she is used to it. She basically ignores me, which is often a very good thing.

Rick, if he showed up, I didn't know you sent him. We do have a guy that sharpens here in town. We serve as a drop off point for a small percentage. And you are right, I am obsessed-or like my wife believes, possessed!

Otherwise, thanks for the positve comments.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


see I'm very fortunate in that I started looking for old tools because my wife would drag me antiquing. Now we both enjoy the days.

And I've got almost 35 years invested, so its cheaper to keep her.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


Kent,

The guy I sent out to you said he had just moved down there to Littlefield from up North (?), and had / was opening up a cabinet shop…Sorry..don't remember his name, but he's on LJs now…..That's all I know..


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


Kent, you have done a beautiful job on restoring the hand planes.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

KentS said:


> *More Restorations*
> 
> Here are some more of my garage sale finds. I still don't have quite all of them done, but I'm close.
> I intended to wait to restore these, but I couldn't resist. For some strange reason my wife thinks I shoud be working on repairs on our house. I bet if I took a vote here, most of you would back me up.
> ...


I back you up - fully!
You need to fix the tools first, this is at out most imprtans…
Just tell her I said so! lol.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

